# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  أمازون" يطلق خدمة جديدة لشراء الكتب المستعملة عبر الإنترنت

## الحصن نيوز

أطلق موقع "أمازون" الشهير لبيع الكتب عن طريق الإنترنت، خدمة جديدة لمساعدة الأشخاص الراغبين في التخلص من كتبهم القديمة.وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية التي بثت الخبر أن الموقع أطلق على الخدمة الجديدة اسم "تريد إن" وهي تتيح لمستخدمي الموقع إرسال كتبهم المستعملة والحصول على مبلغ مالي محدد سلفا يضاف لرصيدهم المصرفي.ويشترط الموقع لهذه الخدمة أن تكون الكتب المستعملة في حالة جيدة، ولا تبدو عليها إلا آثار استخدام معقولة.وقال مدير الموقع نيكولاس دينسين إن "خدمة مبادلة الكتب القديمة التي يقدمها أمازون تعطي الحل العملي لمن يرغبون في تفريغ أرفف مكتباتهم من
المقتنيات القديمة والحصول على مبلغ مالي في الوقت نفسه".وبهذا سيدخل أمازون في منافسة مع مواقع أخرى متخصصة في شراء الكتب والأسطوانات المدمجة المستعملة.
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

